# Gigabyte h77 motherboards availability?



## Vishnupg45 (May 4, 2012)

what happened happened to the gigabyte h77 series motherboards? I cant find any of them in flipkart,theitdepot,theitwares,smcinternational? When they will be released? And expected prices?


----------



## dibya_kol (May 4, 2012)

why h77 mobo only ?


----------



## Vishnupg45 (May 7, 2012)

to get a ivybridge cpu that's why,!


----------



## RiGOD (May 7, 2012)

IVB will work with h67 too.


----------



## pratyush997 (May 7, 2012)

Better Get z77 Based MoBo like Asus Maximus V gene or Asrock z77 Extreme 4


----------



## Vishnupg45 (May 7, 2012)

not oc'ing . No need 4 z77 series. @rigod
And the h77 is newer with more features that is why no need for h67.


----------



## pratyush997 (May 7, 2012)

Vishnupg45 said:


> not oc'ing . No need 4 z77 series. And the h77 is newer with more features that is why.


What are the new/other features in h77 chipset which is not in z77 chipset


----------



## d6bmg (May 7, 2012)

Not available in India at this point of time.


----------



## Vishnupg45 (May 7, 2012)

dibya_kol said:


> why h77 mobo only ?





pratyush997 said:


> What are the new/other features in h77 chipset which is not in z77 chipset


i know that z77 is superior than h77. But as i am not gonna overclock my cpu i dont need the z77 motherboard.


----------



## pratyush997 (May 7, 2012)

Vishnupg45 said:


> i know that z77 is superior than h77. But as i am not gonna overclock my cpu i dont need the z77 motherboard.


u  r willing to get h77 based Chipset Cheaper than z77


----------



## Vishnupg45 (May 7, 2012)

yup obviously.


----------



## topgear (May 8, 2012)

ASUS P8H77-M is available at 8.3k - this is the only cheap H77 I could find so far.


----------



## Vishnupg45 (May 8, 2012)

topgear said:


> ASUS P8H77-M is available at 8.3k - this is the only cheap H77 I could find so far.



Ya I know. Its just that the gigabyte ones would be little less cheaper I hope. That is why I am waiting. And that way we could have more options for the motherboard.


----------



## macho84 (May 8, 2012)

Extra few hundred bugs worth investing as Asus products have long term durability and perform very well.


----------



## dfcols71 (May 8, 2012)

you can try this ,but i don't know any about its vfm
Gigabyte H77M D3H Intel Motherboard - Hardwire.in


----------



## Vishnupg45 (May 9, 2012)

good find dfcols71.
Exactly where the pricing is to be.


----------



## topgear (May 9, 2012)

the price is Rs. 7,850 but I think you may have to pay shipping charges if you buy from there.


----------



## Vishnupg45 (May 9, 2012)

ok. Definitely not gonna buy from there. But got an idea how the pricing will be.


----------

